# sound issue



## sunderland5 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi all,
when playing blu-rays through my TV from the PS3 via HDMI cable the speech xounds really muffled and quiet but the music sounds really loud, what am i doing wrong?
Can i use an optical out from PS3 to the TV for better sound, the TV is Samsung LE40B550 
Cheers all


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

Hdmi provides the best picture and sound. Try changing the settings for the audio on the tvs menu. You may not need surround or srs Reset to default if it gives you the option. Also go to the sound settings on the ps3 and select output settings then hdmi and choose automatic. You should get better sound. The ps3 outputs all kinds of different formats for audio. If your just using the tv speakers you dont need all of them selected. Hope this helps.


----------

